# TO ALL THE "FANS" WHO WENT TO THE GAME!!



## kfranco (Apr 22, 2005)

OK, if you went to the game, congratulations for being pathetic fans and making the people in Houston look weak and silent. MY GOD ITS A PLAYOFF GAME, where the Hell were you guys at??? Im shocked that the attendence was 18,000+.. TO BE HONEST IT LOOKED MORE LIKE 13,000 if even that. PATHETIC, way to make some noise congrats, NOTTT. I could berly hear you guys, you guys that went to the game (although not all, im pretty sure some fans did a good job) NEED to go to Dallas that way the fans in DTOWN can teach yall people how to make some freaking noise. Dissapointing thats for sure. Everytime they showed the Houston fans on NATIONAL TV, you guys were siting with your big butts on the seat instead of being loud and on your feet. Man, i know its true that Houston is the fattest city in the USA, but you guys sure dont give us the option to defend yall when on NTV yall are sitting your butts down eating chicken. URGHH.. PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE make some freaking noise on game 4!!!! THats all im asking for. is that too much to ask?? Most of the people that went were probably in the Lexus Lounge i assume,,,well guess what ROckets ORg, close the freaking lounge during the playoffs, man im so dissapointed in the fans right now that its not even funny. 
MY final grade:
Dallas Fans who attended the game: A+ congrats for being really, really loud.
Houston Fans: F-, should i say more? :curse:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

yup thats what I said, close all that crap, get these bums on their feet. everyone has to be excited not just a few cause that few will give up if nobody else goes along with it.

I thought these people would be excited that playoffs are back in Houston and we're winning... guess they dont care, I think the fans were louder at Shell Houston Open (golf) than TC.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I agree with the being silent part but it looked like alot of people was at the game to me.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I totally agree. The Nets fans were louder than we were. :no: I was totally disappointed.

EDIT: Spell check.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

i just called sportsradio 610 and called the fans out. anyone hear?


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

That was very embarassing to watch for me, and I'm not even a Houston fan. The "sell-out" crowd was just dead. Even when the Rockets were playing great in the 3rd qtr, the crowd barely made noise. The camera kept going to the stands and I noticed how EVERYBODY was just sitting and doing nothing. It didn't even seem like they gave a damn. Before this game a lot of media people were saying how the Mavericks still have a solid chance to win 2 straight in HOuston. Pretty much all of em' trashed Rocket fans and the poor atmosphere at the Toyota Center. Here I thought the fans would try to prove em' wrong. But that was the last thing they did though. In fact, they left no doubt in people's mind that Houston has the worst nba fans in the country. I can't imagine any other nba arena(aside from New Orleans) sounding like TC in a big PLAYOFF game.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

sherwin said:


> i just called sportsradio 610 and called the fans out. anyone hear?



Noo! Why didn't you post about it beforehand? What happend?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> Noo! Why didn't you post about it beforehand? What happend?


i just said that they are quiet and not energetic and the guys agreed and talked about it for a few minutes. they were complaining as well, I think its pretty much unanimous that our home court is terrible. rockets organization needs to stop selling tickets all to corporations and get real fans in the lower bowl.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Ya we're pathetic. I dont think I saw the crowd stand up at all during the whole game. On the other hand, at the AA center EVERYBODY was standing up even when there was no need to, they were just excited. And too many people leave their seats to get a nasty hamburger/nachoes.. just watch the game and worry about food before the game.



I motion to shut down the lexus lounge.


----------



## too_vimal (Jan 9, 2004)

Check out the mavs fans..they are all upbeat and talking trash on our Bowen
http://p073.ezboard.com/fdallasbasketballdotcomfrm2.showMessage?topicID=13546.topic :brokenhea 

Y doesn't that "Idiot" John Barry keep his mouth shut...he lit a fir under Dirk's a$$....
Damn I fear a Dallas uprising now.... :curse:


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Who cares what the Mavs fans think?


Go Rockeeeeeeeeeeeeets!


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

At least they went to the game. Thats more than you did.


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

HeinzGuderian said:


> At least they went to the game. Thats more than you did.



King of the negative is back...excuse my sarcasm when I say...welcome back heinz. :dead:


----------



## persian pride (Mar 1, 2005)

Cometsbiggestfan said:


> I totally agree. The Nets fans were louder than we were. :no: I was totally disappointed.
> 
> EDIT: Spell check.


!!! What do you mean about us???? We NET fans are very laud. The arena always rocks. I do not know why everyone when think of net fans, they think we quite?!!! I think you all look back to 6-7 years ago. But now we rock the arena :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Smooth Lotion (Jan 7, 2005)

Guys, it was loud when the rockets were knocking down shots and making smart plays. Hard to cheer for the home team when Dallas takes a 20-0 run... I know things will be better on Saturday if we actually play basketball in the 4th quarter.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ThaShark316 said:


> King of the negative is back...excuse my sarcasm when I say...welcome back heinz. :dead:


:laugh:


----------



## houston_rockets (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah i saw the game and was often very quiet. I wish the fans in Houston would make some noise.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Yesterday's crowd was good. It was good to see that most of the crowd stayed around the entire game.


----------

